# File sharing over long distance



## Niki

Hi guys   ,

File sharing between computers can be done in a LAN. 
And internet (WAN?) file sharing with softwares such as Kazaa, etc.. 

Do u guys know any way to solve this senario: 
Computer A (US), Com B (UK), Com C (France) 

Task: File sharing between Computer A and B. (Shared folder or any other way) Computer A can acces files from Computer B.

If Com A, B and C are all under same location and connected via a local switch, hub, or router then its easy. But if the distance is far, how do u do it without uploading the files into the internet?


----------



## Niki

I heard that we can do that with VPN (Virtual Private Network or some thing), any one here knows any thing about it? How do I set it up? Any advice?


----------



## Trizoy

Just ftp it.. you will have to deal with dynamic/static ip and all that junk..


----------



## jcnoernberg

yeah ftp is the way to go... plus anyone else in the future can be granted access with an account...

I used to have SERV-U running, as the server... To solve the dynamic ip issue, goto http://www.dyndns.org/.  Last time I used it, they had a little client that would automatically sync a made up hostname you got for free like (johnsftp.dyndns.org) to your current ip.  so you couold always use an ftp address like ftp://name:password@johnsdyndns.org no matter what your ip changed to...


----------



## lynx6200

You can use VPN, virtual private networking, just need to set it up correctly.  Once setup up, you can connect to the other computers.  You could also use Remote Desktop, and connect to the computers IP, or maybe Nortons PC anywhere.


----------



## WhaT

this might help you http://hamachi.cc.


----------



## Niki

Thanks guys for the replies..


----------



## Platinum

A point-to-point connection would work too, but it's expensive. That's mainly for large companies who deal with over-sea branches.


----------



## dyserq

Go with the VPN


----------



## Niki

dyserq said:
			
		

> Go with the VPN



Do you know who to setup VPN connection?


----------

